
Prospective employee turned down for job because his name is Jeffrey - davidbarker
https://twitter.com/yephph/status/1249246702126546944
======
Ghjklov
Didn't even offer him the opportunity to legally change his name upon hire :(

What if it's just an excuse to cover up the real reason he was turned down?
_X-Files theme starts playing_

------
Aloha
The twitter post interestingly seems to disclose the company name.

------
dethswatch
uniqueness constraint on first name?

